# Bodendecker für Teichufer?



## Cheakyboy86 (1. Feb. 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einen __ Bodendecker für meinen Teichrand/Garten. Die Fläche ist ca. 8 qm, also schon etwas größere Fläche. 

Mein erster Gedanke war Bubikopf, aber da habe ich Angst, dass der mir bei einem strengen Winter kaputt geht und dann war alles umsonst. Nächste Überlegung ist Thymian, da ich einen sandigen Boden habe und volle Sonne. Sternmoos wird da wohl ehr nichts, außerdem habe ich da dann das Unkraut. 

Habt ihr vll ein paar Bilder von Bodendeckern in Teichnähe, bzw. ein paar Tipps was noch so gehen würde. Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass es __ Immergrün ist (Vinca Minor möchte ich aber nicht)


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2017)

Was ist denn damit;https://www.baumschule-horstmann.de...pI9vXLVh8peI1cixE9pvULDphuaTVtbl1zxoCTgLw_wcB


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (1. Feb. 2017)

hab ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber die roten Beeren gefallen mir überhaupt nicht.  Am liebsten wäre mir ein __ Bodendecker der gar nicht blüht. Thymian blüht ja auch, aber das sieht dann aus wie ein farbiger Teppich, damit könnte ich leben.


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2017)

Okay! War nur ein Vorschlag.
Ich nehme mal an Du hast dich auf den Thymian etwas "eingeschossen" und suchst vllt. noch etwas besseres.


----------



## Teich4You (1. Feb. 2017)

Sowas?

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00YE243QM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sieht dann so aus nach kurzer Zeit:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bau-eines-steingarten.45259/page-2


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (1. Feb. 2017)

Sternmoos hab ich auch schon überlegt. Wie schaut es bei dir da mit dem Unkraut aus? Wächst das durch das Sternmoos hindurch?


----------



## Teich4You (1. Feb. 2017)

Ne das wächst nichts durch. Das sind feste Polster.


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (1. Feb. 2017)

Und wächst das hellgrüne schneller als das dunkle? 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Bubikopf im freien?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Feb. 2017)

Hi Cheakyboy,

Bubikopf (Soleirolia soleiroilii) benötigt feuchte, saure Böden und eher schattige Lagen. Winterhart ist dieses Brennnesselgewächs nur da wo auch __ Oleander draußen überwintern - verträgt nur leichte Fröste, einen Winter mit mehreren Tagen Sauerfrost oder gar unter -10 Grad überlebt es nicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Feb. 2017)

Cheakyboy86 schrieb:


> Habt ihr vll ein paar Bilder von Bodendeckern in Teichnähe, bzw. ein paar Tipps was noch so gehen würde. Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass es __ Immergrün ist (Vinca Minor möchte ich aber nicht)


Ich habe so eine kleine wilde Erdbeere.
  Im Bild unten,...da kann man sogar ab und zu dran naschen.


__ Pfennigkraut wächst trocken, nass und auch untergetaucht.
  

dann Sedum 
       

__ Johanniskraut (Hypericum elodes) blühte nur ganz selten bei mir ....  flache Pflanze und __ Bodendecker. 
Hat bei mir möglicherweise zu trocken oder zu kalkig gestanden.....ist wieder weg.
  


Bubikopf im freien? Friert kaputt. Hinter Mauern, in schattigen Bereichen überlebt er bei mir. Der Rest ist schwarz und abgestorben nach dem Winter. Sind zumeist also nur Restbereiche, welche sich hinter der Mauer im Schatten wieder ausbreiten.

Bubikopf auf der Fläche als Bodendecker, nach meiner Meinung nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ne das wächst nichts durch. Das sind feste Polster.



Hi Florian,

ich glaube Du hast keinen Giersch, große Brennnessel, Weiden oder gar Japanknöterich im Garten


----------



## Teich4You (2. Feb. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Florian,
> 
> ich glaube Du hast keinen Giersch, große Brennnessel, Weiden oder gar Japanknöterich im Garten


Stimmt.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Feb. 2017)

Cheakyboy86 schrieb:


> Und wächst das hellgrüne schneller als das dunkle?


Ja tut es. 
Gefühlt doppelt so schnell.


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (2. Feb. 2017)

Die wilde Erdbeere wäre auch noch eine Option, da freut sich dann auch die Chefin 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05KLc4DZXG0_


In diesem Video sieht man Bubikopf, sieht klasse aus wie ich finde. Aber das Problem ist eben die Sonne und der Frost.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Feb. 2017)

Ich finde es super was im Video gezeigt wird.
Bubikopf steht übrigens auch bei mir mit auf der Liste für die spätere Gartengestaltung.
Ob Frost oder Sonne, da mache ich mir keine Gedanken.
Das wird sich einfach zeigen.
Nur so 20cm in den Teich und mit Verbindung zum Erdboden würde ich es nicht machen, da er bestimmt auch gut saugt. 
Aber kommt immer drauf an, wie es vor Ort wirklich ist.


----------



## muh.gp (2. Feb. 2017)

Sternenmoos, ca. 2 qm Fläche, hat sich letztes Jahr nahezu verdoppelt und wenn, dann kommt nur sehr vereinzelt was durch und das ist leicht zu zupfen...

oder aber eine Mischung aus verschiedenen Komponenten...

     

hat auch was...


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2017)

Bei mir weis ich zumindest das weder der Bubikopf noch das Sternenmoss lange überleben 
Aber diese kleine __ Nelke  ( __ Kuckuckslichtnelke oder so) steht schon seit 2004 ohne Probleme.


----------



## Cheakyboy86 (3. Feb. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 178100
> 
> Sternenmoos, ca. 2 qm Fläche, hat sich letztes Jahr nahezu verdoppelt und wenn, dann kommt nur sehr vereinzelt was durch und das ist leicht zu zupfen...
> 
> ...




Sternmoos hab ich schon auf der einen Seite vom Teich.  Im Moment ist es aber etwas mitgenommen durch den kalten Winter, hoffe es kommt im Frühjahr, habe es mit Tannenzweigen abgedeckt. 
Mit wieviel Pflanzen hast du bei deinem Sternmoos begonnen? Gießt du es regelmäßig?


----------



## muh.gp (3. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,

an der Stelle waren es fünf Stück, die einen Durchmesser von rund 15 cm hatten. Hatte sie im Herbst günstig gekauft und im Gemüsebeet überwintert. Dann wurden sie im Mai an den jetzigen Platz gesetzt. Inzwischen habe sie jeweils etwa 40 cm Durchmesser. Abgedeckt habe ich sie im Winter beides mal nicht. Im Sommer wird gegossen und auch immer über die Pflanzen "gestiefelt" um sie "platt" zu machen. Ich hoffe und denke, dass sie mir diesen Sommer die Fläche zumachen und ich sie an den Rändern abschneiden kann um neue Stellen im Garten zu bemoosen.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2017)

Schneiden musste ich meine um den Schachtdeckel auch ab und zu.
Das Zeug ist aber nie woanders angewachsen.
Die Idee hatte ich auch mit dem vermehren.


----------

